# 10-22 Pistol?



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone picked up a Ruger Charger yet? I think that is what it is called. It is a large framed pistol (Kinda like a Contender)with a 10-22 action. .22 cal.
The 10-22 has to be one if not the most popular rimfire rifles ever. I am dying to get my hands on this little plinker pistol and burn a couple thousand rounds.!# 
It comes with a bipod and a scope from the factory and a laminate stock. Any info on price and performance would be appreciated....olj

I found a video. But still would like owner feedback if anyone has some.
http://video.google.com/videosearch...&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice gun , wish they made something like that in a 223.........Rich


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Saw a few at the Berea Gun Show. They look sweeeeet! They've got the same action as the 10/22, so they gotta be good. It'll take 20 or 30 rd aftermarket clips (or a 100 round drum for that matter) made for the 10/22 also. I can't remember the price, I think around $260?? If I didn't have my 10/22 in a Bullpup stock, I'd get one fer sure.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

100 rd drum, ive been looking for one of them, know where one could be located??? Ive been thinin about going full auto with a 10/22. Theres a company in i think kentucky that sells the setup. Go thru the paper work with the feds a little cash and jack pot.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sweet pistol.i believe the suggested retail is more like $380 though.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

www.cheaperthandirt used to have either 100 or 50 drums. I like the 30 rounders, I'd think you might have feed problems with a 100 rd drum. Another cool trick is to take two ten round factory mags and glue them together bottom to bottom - gives you a 20 rd flip magazine. CCI Hollowpoints are *the best* for the 10/22.
If you can get ahold of the right peoples, Ruger made a special trigger set up that allows you to switch from semi to 5 round bursts, but it was only available to law enforcement. Me, I'm happy woith semi auto.


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

the sportsmens den in shelby had these in their ad for 279.99


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Good deal, I dying to pick one up.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I saw a few of these at the gun show in Dayton today, I think the price was in the 260-290 range there were several.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

That thing is pretty cool. i wouldnt mind owning one. Hell I still need a reg 10 22


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Gonna have to put one of those bad boys on the list! I use to have a 10/22 rifle and regret very much selling it.


----------



## starfire (Sep 18, 2006)

Shooting Times has an a article in the march issue about this.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

They come in two different colors. the grayish one and a redish one I think.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

You also can buy the kits to make one. Any Wood Finish or synthetic just take your 10/22 and convert. I rathr have one in .17 HMR though.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

SPEAKSUP said:


> You also can buy the kits to make one. Any Wood Finish or synthetic just take your 10/22 and convert. I rathr have one in .17 HMR though.


The only problem with using the 10/22 action from a rifle is that the action is stamped "rifle", and legaly you can't use a barrel that short for a rifle. I think the shortest length you can go is something like 16 inches. the action for the charger is stamped "pistol" so barrel length isn't a problem.

Edit: I just checked my 10/22 and it isn't stamped "rifle" but I'm still pretty sure that tyhe charger action is stamped "pistol".


----------

